
Yuval Noah Harari: ‘The idea of free information is extremely dangerous' - peterlk
https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2018/aug/05/yuval-noah-harari-free-information-extremely-dangerous-interview-21-lessons
======
AnimalMuppet
> Liberalism is based on the assumption that you have privileged access to
> your own inner world of feelings and thoughts and choices, and nobody
> outside you can really understand you. This is why your feelings are the
> highest authority in your life...

I'm not an expert on the humanities, but that's sure not what _I_ think
liberalism is.

BTW, the headline is extremely misleading. The quote from the article is, "The
idea of free information is extremely dangerous _when it comes to the news
industry._ " Well, yes, it is.

~~~
nanis
> that's sure not what I think _liberalism_ is

I haven't read the article, but he is probably referring to Classical
Liberalism[1].

    
    
        Up until around 1900, this ideology was generally known
        simply as liberalism.  The qualifying "classical" is
        now usually necessary, in English-speaking countries at
        least (but not, for instance, in France), because
        liberalism has come to be associated with wide-ranging
        interferences with private property and the market on
        behalf of egalitarian goals[2].
    

[1]:[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classical_liberalism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classical_liberalism)

[2]:[https://mises.org/library/what-classical-
liberalism](https://mises.org/library/what-classical-liberalism)

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Actually, "classical liberalism" is what I thought, too. But from the
Wikipedia article:

> Classical liberalism is a political ideology and a branch of liberalism
> which advocates civil liberties under the rule of law with an emphasis on
> economic freedom.

From the Mises article:

> "Classical liberalism" is the term used to designate the ideology advocating
> private property, an unhampered market economy, the rule of law,
> constitutional guarantees of freedom of religion and of the press, and
> international peace based on free trade.

To me, neither of those looks very much like "Liberalism is based on the
assumption that you have privileged access to your own inner world of feelings
and thoughts and choices, and nobody outside you can really understand you.
This is why your feelings are the highest authority in your life..."

